# EU potential restrictions



## nerodog (Aug 30, 2021)

US travelers dropped from EU safe list as Covid cases surge
					

The European Union has advised member nations to reinstate Covid-related travel restrictions and halt nonessential travel from the United States and five other countries.




					www.google.com


----------



## nerodog (Aug 30, 2021)

nerodog said:


> US travelers dropped from EU safe list as Covid cases surge
> 
> 
> The European Union has advised member nations to reinstate Covid-related travel restrictions and halt nonessential travel from the United States and five other countries.
> ...


From what I'm hearing, it will be decided  by each country.


----------



## dmbrand (Aug 30, 2021)

I had been looking at exchanging into the Canary Islands next year just this morning; seeing this news kinda took the wind out of my sails….


----------



## ocdb8r (Aug 31, 2021)

It will only apply to un-vaccinated travelers...and I suspect many countries will opt out (just as they did before the US was even added to the green list).  Bottom line, I wouldn't let this deter you!


----------



## nerodog (Aug 31, 2021)

I agree... nothing more finalized  yet. Awaiting  more news and will share.


----------

